# You Have Until 9:00 PM Tonight Pacific Time to Comment on The Federal Registry About Vaccine Effects on Children.



## thirteenknots (Jun 7, 2022)

NATIONAL EMERGENCY (higher than amber alert)

americans have until 9 pm pacific time to comment on the proposed infanticide and maiming of under 5 year olds by Pfizer and Moderna.

zero healthy children under 5 have died from covid19 and they are not super spreaders. there is no benefit to under 5 year olds and only harms, up to and including death.

Federal Register :: Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee; Notice of Meeting; Establishment of a Public Docket; Request for Comments 


*TELL THE TRUTH !*


----------

